# Missing Teeth!!!



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

Every so often my largest red belly (6-7") will lose some teeth, and within several days they will grow back. Recently though he has been missing several of his lower teeth and they have been missing for a few weeks. Is this normal? Is there anything i can do?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i havent seen this personally but i have heard of that alot its normal


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i think its normal man...piranha are always replacing teeth with bigger ones..


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have noticed this in my rbp tank. After certain meals, usually big meals, it seams like their teeth are big and highly visable. Then after little feeders and nightcrawlers, I can barely see the teeth. Oh well, they are eating, I'm happy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as far as I know they can lose their teeth in groups, like quater of them at a time, and they do grow back.

I don't think you have anything to worry about


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t worry, they replace every single tooth that falls!


----------



## |Lurker| (May 10, 2003)

yes, yes , I think it is like innes said they replace the teeth in quarters !!


----------

